# Trailer and Bunk Length



## Colorado Junkie (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought this Lowe Line last summer. I'm planning on doing some mods to the boat very soon. It's a 14 footer. The trailer looks a little short for the boat. The bunks stop about 14" from the transom. I used it like this all last summer, but didn't haul with the motor on. I am thinking of extending the bunks to the back of the transom. Will I run into any issues with this, or does anybody have other possible ideas? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Colorado Junkie (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 8, 2013)

There's no pic, but your bunks need to extend at least to the transom, and should be even an inch or so longer than that, to help take the strain of the motor off the transom.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 8, 2013)

All you need to do is cut a couple of new bunks. Don't use treated wood though. A good old pine 2 x 4 works well.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 8, 2013)

If your bunks are on edge you can probably extend them to the transom and be OK. If they are laying flat and you extend them that far out without any support, they'll probably warp with time to the point that they aren't supporting the transom any longer. It would work as a short term fix but you'll probably need to do something different for a more permanent fix. IMO If the trailer is too short to move the boat forward more, you need to look in to getting a longer trailer or extend the tongue of your current trailer in order to move the boat forward. My brothers trailer has the same problem and we're going to extend his this spring. I plan to extend mine so my truck tires don't have to be so close to the water to launch my boat.


----------



## Colorado Junkie (Feb 8, 2013)

J Michael. I like the idea of extending the tongue. I finally got a pic attached so you can see what's going on. It is a tilt trailer, so it seems like an easy fix to just replace the existing 2x3 tongue with a longer piece. There is no welding, unless I decide to weld the couper on. I'll probably go ahead and add longer bunks too since it looks like I have a longer flat surface on the bottom of the boat that I can spread the weight out on. Thanks for the great ideas guys. =D>


----------



## JMichael (Feb 8, 2013)

CJ, that trailer looks very similar to what my brother has. We just modded his and turned the bunks on their sides and flipped the axle so it's on top of the springs instead of under them. That lowered his boat by about 8" total which means the boat starts to float much sooner so hopefully he won't have his back tires in the water before the boat is floating. We also installed some bunk slicks. His was a tilt trailer until the former owner welded it so it's going to involve a little more work to install a longer tongue on his. This was before we remounted the fenders.


----------

